# John deere 9870 sepparator wont engage



## gachfarms (Sep 1, 2012)

2011 John Deere 9870 combine separator won't engage. Switch inside cab works but just tells me of low speed warnings on everything. Any ideas on what could be wrong?


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

Check the valve block at the on the tail shaft in the engine bay.


----------



## dipper870 (Sep 12, 2015)

I have the same thing happening


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Verify voltage to engage solenoid at main gearcase. If present, suspect bad solenoid/valve assembly.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)




----------

